# adding a 2nd disk to a 1 disk series 1



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it pretty straight forward to add an additional disk to a series 1 UK tivo? It's got a 40 in it & I want to add another 40 until I get round to buying another drive at which point I'll go back to one. I want to try out mode 0 & install my cache card etc.

Any pointers?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Mostly.


----------



## fade2grey (Oct 25, 2005)

just gone through the MFStools readme & looks ok so I'll have a play


----------

